# Goodman Furnace Pressure Switch Problem?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm getting two blinks which = 'closed pressure switch'. The only way I can reset the furnace is to disconnect the hose that connects to the pressure switch and some fan looking apparatus and shake out 5 or 6 drops of water from it. Then I can restart the furnace and it will run for between 20 minutes and an hour. I have had numerous furnace repair people out and they have not been able to diagnose the problem. What is the answer, please!


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds like a drain problem and or the way the hose is hooked up is causing the water to stay there.
This unit maybe the type that is multi position, in that case the hose for the pressure switch may be connected to the wrong port, this can happen.
Check the direction just to be sure of the correct port.
Condensation from the gas could also mean that the gas pressure was not set to spec, and is sending to much in at a time.
Momometer check the flow pressure after the valve, should read 3.5".

Good Luck
Bernie


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I'm getting two blinks which = 'closed pressure switch'. The only way I can reset the furnace is to disconnect the hose that connects to the pressure switch and some fan looking apparatus and shake out 5 or 6 drops of water from it. Then I can restart the furnace and it will run for between 20 minutes and an hour. I have had numerous furnace repair people out and they have not been able to diagnose the problem. What is the answer, please!




i install goodman furnaces all the time you need to cut a little off the hose so it won't loop down and create a trap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I'm getting two blinks which = 'closed pressure switch'. The only way I can reset the furnace is to disconnect the hose that connects to the pressure switch and some fan looking apparatus and shake out 5 or 6 drops of water from it. Then I can restart the furnace and it will run for between 20 minutes and an hour. I have had numerous furnace repair people out and they have not been able to diagnose the problem. What is the answer, please!


the moister is from condensation in the vent system a simple fix is to install the rubber tube so that it runs up from the fan looking thing that is acualy called a combustion blower before it goes to the preshure switch that way the watter will not block the opening


----------

